# B1 VW Passat or Audi B1 (fox) air struts?



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi, 

ive been dailying my b3 passat on bagyards for almost 3 years and would not have it any other way! 

anywayas you can tell i am a huge fan of air ride and i wouldnt have had much of an idea in bagging cars if it wasnt for you guys on vortex so thanks  

so i have bought a 74 model audi fox which im inerested in bagging. 

Problem is i have no idea if there is a kit on the market for that chassis 
i know the b1 passat has the same suspension if that helps? 

also everyone likes pics.... this is my new baby  
dual climate control, air con, 8 track player! rear window venetian  




























cheers 
Dom


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Great looking car Dom! 

This thread will probably be of assistance to you! 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3724617-VW-Fox-Air-setup 

best of luck and keep us updated on the new project 
cheers


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

AWESOME! AWESOME! AWESOME! thank you ! exactly what im looking for!!! 

going to get everything planned out and pulled apart next weekend  so will update everyone 

Thank you 
Dom


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

You're in the AU it looks it & from the car being so nice and original too.


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

yeah, im from melbourne, the fox is a 74 model, 67,XXX kms on the clock. 

plan is to keep it the same orange, paint the roof off white, ive bought porsche 924 Tombstone seats for it which will get retrimmed in houndstooth cloth, also need to find a damaged auction audi a4 for its 20v-t and gearbox, i know the a4 5 speed wont phisically fit in the fox tunnel thats why i need the whole car so i can either use part of the a4 tunnel in the fox or make a custom tunnel. 

bagged with some nice, NON OFFSET/STANCEWTF!BRO wheels nice profile tyre and just an overall NICE looking car  

here have been my previous cars 

(current daily) 









previous car before the passat (shouldnt have widened the rears)


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

The rear glass shades gave it away! I remember your yellow car and maybe even the B3 from the edition38 forum. Lovely, you will do good work on the fox!


----------

